# Early morning Vape



## debslouw

I want to find out if anyone else has experienced this.

I cannot vape first thing in the morning. I can only manage to vape after about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs after waking in the morning.

I have tried lighter mg (currently on 18mg) have tried 6mg, but no go, it feels like my lungs are closing.
I have also tried higher pg juice as well (70% pg 30% vg).

Which leaves my option to having a stinky in the morning.

What is the reason this happens ? any suggestions of what I can try?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> I want to find out if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> I cannot vape first thing in the morning. I can only manage to vape after about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs after waking in the morning.
> 
> I have tried lighter mg (currently on 18mg) have tried 6mg, but no go, it feels like my lungs are closing.
> I have also tried higher pg juice as well (70% pg 30% vg).
> 
> Which leaves my option to having a stinky in the morning.
> 
> What is the reason this happens ? any suggestions of what I can try?



i experience this too. cant immediately vape. takes about an hour or so before the lungs will accept the vapor. no idea why tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This happens to me sometimes too, I keep a less powerful device around for when this happens. A soft fruity juice in the little evod and short toots helps ease into my normal setup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> This happens to me sometimes too, I keep a less powerful device around for when this happens. A soft fruity juice in the little evod and short toots helps ease into my normal setup.


will give that a shot and see how it works out for me. havent tried a fruity flavour or a less powerful mod as i usually go straight for my favourite option lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

debslouw said:


> I want to find out if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> I cannot vape first thing in the morning. I can only manage to vape after about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs after waking in the morning.
> 
> I have tried lighter mg (currently on 18mg) have tried 6mg, but no go, it feels like my lungs are closing.
> I have also tried higher pg juice as well (70% pg 30% vg).
> 
> Which leaves my option to having a stinky in the morning.
> 
> What is the reason this happens ? any suggestions of what I can try?



What mod do you use, if i drop the power i can get my vape 

I must start the day slow lol .. then later i can punch the power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

BumbleBee said:


> This happens to me sometimes too, I keep a less powerful device around for when this happens. A soft fruity juice in the little evod and short toots helps ease into my normal setup.


What mg juice do you use in the morning?
I have tried a less powerful vod but still a bit tough for me to vape.
Its frustrating because I would rather vape than have a stinky in the morning.


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> What mod do you use, if i drop the power i can get my vape
> 
> I must start the day slow lol .. then later i can punch the power


I use the IPV2 on 10w with a Nautilus mini. I have also tried a 6mg juice with an iClear.


----------



## BumbleBee

debslouw said:


> I use the IPV2 on 10w with a Nautilus mini. I have also tried a 6mg juice with an iClear.


Try turning it down to 7 or 8 watts, use the smallest air flow hole on the mini and take short shallow mouth to lung pulls, try not to pull too hard, just kinda let it flow on its own. At first you won't feel much happening, this is good.... gradually take harder pulls. Take your time with it.



debslouw said:


> What mg juice do you use in the morning?
> I have tried a less powerful vod but still a bit tough for me to vape.
> Its frustrating because I would rather vape than have a stinky in the morning.



I'm almost always on 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

BumbleBee said:


> Try turning it down to 7 or 8 watts, use the smallest air flow hole on the mini and take short shallow mouth to lung pulls, try not to pull too hard, just kinda let it flow on its own. At first you won't feel much happening, this is good.... gradually take harder pulls. Take your time with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost always on 18mg


I usually start the day on the smallest air flow hole on the nautilus, I've tried so many different things but can't remember now if I've tried it on a lesser watt. Will give it a try tomorrow morning and see what happens. Thanks a million!
Do you think that it could also be the pg & vg percentage?


----------



## Alex

Have you tried a coffee first thing, or water etc.

I had the same problem with smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Alex said:


> Have you tried a coffee first thing, or water etc.
> 
> I had the same problem with smoking.


I always have coffee first thing  can't start my day without it - maybe I should try the water (after my coffee...lol). I normally have water from about 7am but then I can vape already. The coffee doesn't help with early vaping for me.


----------



## debslouw

Alex said:


> Have you tried a coffee first thing, or water etc.
> 
> I had the same problem with smoking.


In addition to my previous comment - its strange that on a weekend I can only vape 3-4 hours after waking up, but during the week its 1 1/2 - 2 hrs.


----------



## CraftyZA

For me the 1st thing I do when I open my eyes is reach for my mod. the same one that stays by my side 24/7. Nothing too harsh, but I'm also not toning back. Roughly 18 watts.
This habit started directly after I stopped smoking. Due to the fact that vaping nic uptake is slower, I conditioned my self to start early before the craving starts.This habit stuck around, and is now part of my daily routine. Muscle memory so to speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

CraftyZA said:


> For me the 1st thing I do when I open my eyes is reach for my mod. the same one that stays by my side 24/7. Nothing too harsh, but I'm also not toning back. Roughly 18 watts.
> This habit started directly after I stopped smoking. Due to the fact that vaping nic uptake is slower, I conditioned my self to start early before the craving starts.This habit stuck around, and is now part of my daily routine. Muscle memory so to speak.


Then it might be that I've cut down from 25 smokes to 2 - 4 a day. Maybe I should just push past the chest pain and might get used to vaping first thing. Its rough for me though to vape so early. But also really want to stop smoking stinkies completely, getting so close. Thanks so much


----------



## CraftyZA

In my opinion vaping and smoking does not mix well. There might be chemical reasons for that above my understanding.
For me vaping really started to shine about 3 or 4 days after my last cig.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## debslouw

CraftyZA said:


> In my opinion vaping and smoking does not mix well. There might be chemical reasons for that above my understanding.
> For me vaping really started to shine about 3 or 4 days after my last cig.


That's awesome news!! I do find that after cutting back on smokes and vaping more the stinkies taste really really bad. So I usually have my first 2 smokes between 5:30am & 6:30am and nothing till the next morning again. With vaping more it helps me to not want a smoke and me having to remind myself how horrible it tastes after vaping for a couple of hours, plus I don't crave a smoke again either which is a really good thing. I think if I can vape first thing in the morning I won't want another smoke!  It also helps that I have a great mod, tank and awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

debslouw said:


> That's awesome news!! I do find that after cutting back on smokes and vaping more the stinkies taste really really bad. So I usually have my first 2 smokes between 5:30am & 6:30am and nothing till the next morning again. With vaping more it helps me to not want a smoke and me having to remind myself how horrible it tastes after vaping for a couple of hours, plus I don't crave a smoke again either which is a really good thing. I think if I can vape first thing in the morning I won't want another smoke!  It also helps that I have a great mod, tank and awesome juice!


My transition smoke was in the afternoon when I got home after work. I will get hom at 5PM. Go directly to the study and light a smoke. 
That went on until one day I got home and the packet was finished. I said out loud "ah F*** it", and took my PV and vaped. Never looked back.
It was an habitual smoke that. After a bike ride, I always wanted a smoke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## debslouw

CraftyZA said:


> My transition smoke was in the afternoon when I got home after work. I will get hom at 5PM. Go directly to the study and light a smoke.
> That went on until one day I got home and the packet was finished. I said out loud "ah F*** it", and took my PV and vaped. Never looked back.
> It was an habitual smoke that. After a bike ride, I always wanted a smoke.


That is so true, its habitual! For me its in the morning with my coffee, which I'm hoping I can change. Looking forward to trying all the advice tomorrow morning first thing and hoping I can vape then instead of having a smoke. I know then if I can change that then I won't be needing that 2nd smoke after that. My problem is in the morning at 5:30 am and I try to vape it feels like my chest is in a vice. So maybe if I can stop smoking completely that won't be a problem anymore!


----------



## CraftyZA

Also consider a pure VG juice (at least for the morning) if possible. Much less strain on the lungs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Agree with you both that it's almost entirely habitual - I haven't had a cigarette in 4 weeks but still get cravings when I have a cup of coffee. The worst craving though for me is during rush hour traffic and dealing with all the idiots on the roads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

CraftyZA said:


> Also consider a pure VG juice (at least for the morning) if possible. Much less strain on the lungs.


Thanks so much, will definitely try that, and do you think a lower mg will help with the pure VG too?


----------



## DoubleD

The only time this has happened to me was when I started vaping, the first morning of my vape journey made me cough to much and I had a stinkie which felt 'better' but the very next morning I wake 'n vaped and it has been that way ever since with great satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

debslouw said:


> Thanks so much, will definitely try that, and do you think a lower mg will help with the pure VG too?


No, I think you would need the nic. Just try higher VG. Think what you do differently on weekdays than weekends. Now do that different thing for weekdays more (e.g. more activity) to cut down on those few hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## debslouw

CraftyZA said:


> Also consider a pure VG juice (at least for the morning) if possible. Much less strain on the lungs.


Thanks a million - will definitely try that!


----------



## debslouw

Wesley said:


> Agree with you both that it's almost entirely habitual - I haven't had a cigarette in 4 weeks but still get cravings when I have a cup of coffee. The worst craving though for me is during rush hour traffic and dealing with all the idiots on the roads!


Its also hard when other people around us smoke, when you smell the smoke it makes you crave a smoke.
I can fully understand with the idiots on the road, you just want to have a smoke, they don't make it easy...lol!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## debslouw

DoubleD said:


> The only time this has happened to me was when I started vaping, the first morning of my vape journey made me cough to much and I had a stinkie which felt 'better' but the very next morning I wake 'n vaped and it has been that way ever since with great satisfaction.


What's frustrating for me is that I've been vaping since April this year, and still not easy to vape first thing. But will try the VG based for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Andre said:


> No, I think you would need the nic. Just try higher VG. Think what you do differently on weekdays than weekends. Now do that different thing for weekdays more (e.g. more activity) to cut down on those few hours.


I definitely do more in the mornings during the week, I do house chores before I start working, which I don't do early on the weekend, so I think that also plays a role.


----------



## Wesley

debslouw said:


> Its also hard when other people around us smoke, when you smell the smoke it makes you crave a smoke.
> I can fully understand with the idiots on the road, you just want to have a smoke, they don't make it easy...lol!


 
I thought that by now I would hate the smell of smoke, but I still love the smell and it makes me crave so badly. But just have to hang in there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Wesley said:


> I thought that by now I would hate the smell of smoke, but I still love the smell and it makes me crave so badly. But just have to hang in there...


I know, it makes you crave a smoke yet having one and its terrible...lol!


----------



## Marzuq

Wesley said:


> I thought that by now I would hate the smell of smoke, but I still love the smell and it makes me crave so badly. But just have to hang in there...


ive never liked the smell of smoke. especially on my hands. but the actual action of smoking. that was an addiction.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wesley

Marzuq said:


> ive never liked the smell of smoke. especially on my hands. but the actual action of smoking. that was an addiction.


 
I LOVED the smell of smoke on my hands - especially during exams in high school and varsity when I couldn't get out to smoke, liked it so much I almost wanted to suck the nicotine right off my fingers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jan

I can't vape 100% VG gives me the elephant standing on my chest feeling. Have you tried a strong menthol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Jan said:


> I can't vape 100% VG gives me the elephant standing on my chest feeling. Have you tried a strong menthol?


Hehehe... Do you think more pg would be better? I tried 70%pg & 30%vg.
I have tried a strong menthol, still a bit heavy for me in the morning, and tried it on a smaller mod.


----------



## shaunnadan

I used to have this problem n my body refused to fully wake up unless j had a smoke. Wouldn't matter if I woke up late or early. Also had this feeling that I couldn't get my morning "movements" done unless I had a smoke. 

After coughing for a week each morning my gf suggested I try a mint flavour cause she found it smoother that the fruity stuff and was the only thing she could Vape when she first started. 

I had a spare atomizer so I kept that on my cheapie battery next to my bed as my spinner would charge overnight, I'd wake up and Vape on that in the morning which suprisingly stopped the coughing fit if have. 

Took about 2weeks for my body to get used to that and now I wake up n can Vape anything at full power ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Great thread @debslouw. Some really good tips.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

I think the problem lies in the fact that some of the 7000 chems in tobacco products actualy have a numbing effect on the human body, it is after all part of the nightshade family. Obviously vaping has none of that. In my opinion, since pg is a humectant it might even worsen the symptoms because its sucking water out of your lungs. I dont have a sollution to your prob but maby try less pg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

shaunnadan said:


> I used to have this problem n my body refused to fully wake up unless j had a smoke. Wouldn't matter if I woke up late or early. Also had this feeling that I couldn't get my morning "movements" done unless I had a smoke.
> 
> After coughing for a week each morning my gf suggested I try a mint flavour cause she found it smoother that the fruity stuff and was the only thing she could Vape when she first started.
> 
> I had a spare atomizer so I kept that on my cheapie battery next to my bed as my spinner would charge overnight, I'd wake up and Vape on that in the morning which suprisingly stopped the coughing fit if have.
> 
> Took about 2weeks for my body to get used to that and now I wake up n can Vape anything at full power ?



I'm the same, I have to have a smoke almost first thing - during the week I have my first smoke half an hour after waking up. On weekends I get up later but still can't vape after waking up.

I have tried menthol in the morning, but think I should try it again, I tried it quite a while back and then I was smoking more during the day. Now I'm down to 2 a day (so close to stopping).

I can imagine it taking a while to get used to it, think i just have to keep trying and pushing through and hopefully like you that you eventually get used to it that its not a problem! I can't wait to be cigarette free!!

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## debslouw

Andre said:


> Great thread @debslouw. Some really good tips.


Thanks so much, I was wondering if I was the only one with this problem, till reading others have also gone through this too, really so helpful!


----------



## debslouw

GerharddP said:


> I think the problem lies in the fact that some of the 7000 chems in tobacco products actualy have a numbing effect on the human body, it is after all part of the nightshade family. Obviously vaping has none of that. In my opinion, since pg is a humectant it might even worsen the symptoms because its sucking water out of your lungs. I dont have a sollution to your prob but maby try less pg.


Yeah true, alot of chems in stinky's!! Maybe my body is also adjusting to cutting down drastically on smokes and needs to get used to it. I'm actually starting to taste my food again...lol!! I tried 30% pg, might need to try even less. I've tried so many ways to stop smoking over the years and up to date vaping is the only thing that is working perfectly! Haven't had a smoke since 6:30 am today and don't even feel jittery.


----------



## Silver

Hi @debslouw

Firstly, I want to congratulate you on your amazing achievement! To go from 25 smokes a day to 2 is really something to be proud of. Just think of how much less harm you are doing on 2 smokes versus 25!

Well done

Each person is different and I think so is their transition to 100% vaping.

If I understand you correctly, you say you can't vape in the early morning and thats when you have 2 smokes - with your coffee. But you say it's because your chest is tight from the vaping.

May I ask you the following:
- *What juices are you vaping that you find your chest is tight on?* Is it one particular juice? or many kinds?
- I assume this is happening (tight chest) on the Nautilus/IPV at 11 Watts?

I also find that first thing in the morning I don't like my Reo setups - those first few vapes with coffee I feel more comfortable with my humble EVOD1 at about 7 watts - and a fruity vape. Too much throat hit is not for me first thing in the morning. Later on in the morning and for the rest of the day I love my throat hit.

I myself don't suffer from a tight chest problem when vaping - but I have noticed that some juices give me a tighter feeling chest than others. Maybe not so much the chest but rather that the airways and my throat feel like they are being blocked slightly. It is not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I cannot figure out what it is - but perhaps some flavours in the juices give that while others don't. For example, Peach Rooibos from VM gives me a slightly tighter feeling whereas VM Choc Mint or VM Strawberry doesn't. (all from the same manufacturer, in this case Vapour Mountain). 

As a suggestion, why don't you try get an EVOD1 or something similar and try cut down your morning smokes from 2 cigs to 1 cig. So have 1 cig with your coffee and then instead of another cig, try the EVOD1 or something similar at lower power.

Going from 2 cigs to 1 cig is halving your smoking and would be another great achievement. Even if you maintain this 1 cig for another few months, you will have done very well. And who knows, you may be able to drop it altogether if you get the right juice.

Let us know how it goes...

Keep strong...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@debslouw 

I forgot to mention in my post above - 

I wonder why your chest finds it okay to smoke a normal cig in the morning but not vape?
What cigs are you smoking?

Maybe you just wake up in the morning with a tighter chest and it takes time for it to ease up during the day.

I wonder what would happen if you took in 10 deep slow breaths - or did some jogging on the spot to open it up?

Maybe then the vaping wouldn't feel so tight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> Hi @debslouw
> 
> Firstly, I want to congratulate you on your amazing achievement! To go from 25 smokes a day to 2 is really something to be proud of. Just think of how much less harm you are doing on 2 smokes versus 25!
> 
> Well done
> 
> Each person is different and I think so is their transition to 100% vaping.
> 
> If I understand you correctly, you say you can't vape in the early morning and thats when you have 2 smokes - with your coffee. But you say it's because your chest is tight from the vaping.
> 
> May I ask you the following:
> - *What juices are you vaping that you find your chest is tight on?* Is it one particular juice? or many kinds?
> - I assume this is happening (tight chest) on the Nautilus/IPV at 11 Watts?
> 
> I also find that first thing in the morning I don't like my Reo setups - those first few vapes with coffee I feel more comfortable with my humble EVOD1 at about 7 watts - and a fruity vape. Too much throat hit is not for me first thing in the morning. Later on in the morning and for the rest of the day I love my throat hit.
> 
> I myself don't suffer from a tight chest problem when vaping - but I have noticed that some juices give me a tighter feeling chest than others. Maybe not so much the chest but rather that the airways and my throat feel like they are being blocked slightly. It is not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I cannot figure out what it is - but perhaps some flavours in the juices give that while others don't. For example, Peach Rooibos from VM gives me a slightly tighter feeling whereas VM Choc Mint or VM Strawberry doesn't. (all from the same manufacturer, in this case Vapour Mountain).
> 
> As a suggestion, why don't you try get an EVOD1 or something similar and try cut down your morning smokes from 2 cigs to 1 cig. So have 1 cig with your coffee and then instead of another cig, try the EVOD1 or something similar at lower power.
> 
> Going from 2 cigs to 1 cig is halving your smoking and would be another great achievement. Even if you maintain this 1 cig for another few months, you will have done very well. And who knows, you may be able to drop it altogether if you get the right juice.
> 
> Let us know how it goes...
> 
> Keep strong...



Thank you so much @Silver , really appreciate the compliment  I'm trying really hard and getting so very close to stop smoking completely and can't wait! @bwbwings is also down to 2 a day from 25.

These are the juices I've tried in the morning:
1) "Devil in Disguise: from Craft Vapour 18mg
2) "Honey Badger" from Craft Vapour 18mg
3) "Watermelon flavour" from Liqua 8mg
4) Tried a self made mixture of 70%pg & 30%vg coconut flavour 6mg
5) Tried self made menthol with 50% pg & 50% vg - 12mg

The mods I've tried are:
1) IPV2 at 10 watts
2) Sigelei at 10 watts
3) eSmart
4) Ego C-twist @ 3.5 volts

The tanks I've tried are:
1) Nautilus mini - on the smallest hole
2) Mini protank 2
3) Evod 2
4) eSmart tank
5) iClear 16d

Shoo, didn't realise how many different things I've tried till I just listed them - hehehe 

Thank you so much, I'm definitely going to try to go to just one and hopefully soon none.

I'm hoping something works so I then I don't need a smoke in the morning and can rather vape, that is my aim because then I won't need to smoke at all!


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> @debslouw
> 
> I forgot to mention in my post above -
> 
> I wonder why your chest finds it okay to smoke a normal cig in the morning but not vape?
> What cigs are you smoking?
> 
> Maybe you just wake up in the morning with a tighter chest and it takes time for it to ease up during the day.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you took in 10 deep slow breaths - or did some jogging on the spot to open it up?
> 
> Maybe then the vaping wouldn't feel so tight...



@Silver I can't understand either why its okay with a smoke but not a vape, I checked my smokes are 6mg and have tried 6mg juice but it doesn't work. I'm smoking Peter Stuyvesant Silver (6mg).

Its ironic that you mention that, @bwbwings was telling me that earlier today that I should try and take deep breaths when I wake up.
So will definitely give that a try as well as jogging on the spot too.

I can't wait for tomorrow morning to try it out and see what happens and hoping and holding thumbs that it works that I can vape in the morning.

I get up at 5am and at one stage I could only vape from 9am then slowly got earlier and earlier, now I can vape from between 6:30 - 7am.
But still not between 5 - 5:30 am when I have my coffee. But hope tomorrow I can vape then.


----------



## Andre

Strangely enough when I first tried some of Craft Vapours jooses some months ago, they gave a tight feeling in the chest. Have just recently found them again and gave them another go in the mAN - found them incredibly well crafted jooses and no chest problems at all. 

More to the point, agree with @Silver cutting down to 2 smokes a day is a huge accomplishment. So, do not stress and give yourself ample time to try all the tips you have received - not all in one morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

debslouw said:


> These are the juices I've tried in the morning:
> 1) "Devil in Disguise: from Craft Vapour 18mg
> 2) "Honey Badger" from Craft Vapour 18mg
> 3) "Watermelon flavour" from Liqua 8mg
> 4) Tried a self made mixture of 70%pg & 30%vg coconut flavour 6mg
> 5) Tried self made menthol with 50% pg & 50% vg - 12mg



Ok, this is interesting

I haven't tried any of those first three.

But what I will say is that Craft Vapour's juices that I have tried (Melon on the Rocks and Pining Juliette) do have quite a strong kick and throat hit from the coolness in the flavour. Not sure what Devil in Disguise and Honey Badger have (I doubt that coolness additive though).

As far as Liqua goes, I don't vape them anymore - but from what I did recall a few of their flavours gave me that sharp uncomfortable feeling and slight tightness that I referred to in my previous post. Maybe they were higher in PG, not sure. Not sure about their Watermelon but it may not be agreeing with you.

*I think you should try at least two or three other juices from other brands.* Preferably something quite smooth and not with much throat hit. If they also make you feel tight chested then it could be the PG/VG ratio. But give a few others a try first. You could also make yourself an unflavoured juice DIY. Adding menthol tends to increase the throat hit and make the vape a bit more intense.

As for equipment, try the mPT2 (single coil tank) with any of your mods - at about 7 Watts or thereabouts. 

Go for it - keep trying - I am sure you will find a setup that works for you in the morning

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## debslouw

Andre said:


> Strangely enough when I first tried some of Craft Vapours jooses some months ago, they gave a tight feeling in the chest. Have just recently found them again and gave them another go in the mAN - found them incredibly well crafted jooses and no chest problems at all.
> 
> More to the point, agree with @Silver cutting down to 2 smokes a day is a huge accomplishment. So, do not stress and give yourself ample time to try all the tips you have received - not all in one morning.



@Andre - I agree - I absolutely love craft vapour's juices. Have been vaping one of their new flavours "Devil in Disguise" and its so awesome, can't get enough of it.

I've tried many different juices and still have a tight chest in the morning. but think it will get better over time, as the time I can vape has gone from 9am to 6:30am.

Thanks so much for the compliment, really appreciate it!
Hehehe yeah might try different things over a few days


----------



## kimbo

@debslouw

If i may ask, maybe i missed that one 

How long you been vaping now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

debslouw said:


> @Silver I can't understand either why its okay with a smoke but not a vape, I checked my smokes are 6mg and have tried 6mg juice but it doesn't work. I'm smoking Peter Stuyvesant Silver (6mg).
> 
> Its ironic that you mention that, @bwbwings was telling me that earlier today that I should try and take deep breaths when I wake up.
> So will definitely give that a try as well as jogging on the spot too.
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow morning to try it out and see what happens and hoping and holding thumbs that it works that I can vape in the morning.
> 
> I get up at 5am and at one stage I could only vape from 9am then slowly got earlier and earlier, now I can vape from between 6:30 - 7am.
> But still not between 5 - 5:30 am when I have my coffee. But hope tomorrow I can vape then.



You see what doesn't make sense to me is that you say you get this tightness of chest in the morning. But for the rest of the day, you have no problem vaping.

If you were vaping juices that give you a tight chest or were problematic for you, you would experience those problems at other times too. 

So this tells me that it's something about you, not necessarily the vaping juices or gear. 

Maybe your body is so used to the smoking that you manage that quite easily. But because the vaping is something new, your body has a problem with it in the morning, when perhaps your chest is tight just after you wake up.

Maybe @DoC has some pearls of wisdom to share for someone who wakes up with a tight chest and finds they can't easily vape but they can have a real cigarette. But then later in the day, they can vape without a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I have this problem too, to some degree - but it's getting better with time.

What I do is to just keep having coffee (or any other fluids) with small puffs of vape between them, until I feel comfortable with the vaping...and then it's full steam ahead (pun inteded) 

This has kept me from smoking in the morning.

I'm sure you will get there eventually, as you genuinely seem to be trying everything, well done so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> Ok, this is interesting
> 
> I haven't tried any of those first three.
> 
> But what I will say is that Craft Vapour's juices that I have tried (Melon on the Rocks and Pining Juliette) do have quite a strong kick and throat hit from the coolness in the flavour. Not sure what Devil in Disguise and Honey Badger have (I doubt that coolness additive though).
> 
> As far as Liqua goes, I don't vape them anymore - but from what I did recall a few of their flavours gave me that sharp uncomfortable feeling and slight tightness that I referred to in my previous post. Maybe they were higher in PG, not sure. Not sure about their Watermelon but it may not be agreeing with you.
> 
> *I think you should try at least two or three other juices from other brands.* Preferably something quite smooth and not with much throat hit. If they also make you feel tight chested then it could be the PG/VG ratio. But give a few others a try first. You could also make yourself an unflavoured juice DIY. Adding menthol tends to increase the throat hit and make the vape a bit more intense.
> 
> As for equipment, try the mPT2 (single coil tank) with any of your mods - at about 7 Watts or thereabouts.
> 
> Go for it - keep trying - I am sure you will find a setup that works for you in the morning



@Silver Thank you so much for all your help, really appreciate it so much!
I think I will try some other flavours from other makes, or as you said will maybe try unflavoured juice.

My ADV is the "Devil in Disguise" - the flavours in it are: "Layers of smooth vanilla cheesecake topped with juicy pear and finished with a hint of coconut biscuit crust"

Will definitely keep trying - will not give up! It makes it easier with all the advice and support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> You see what doesn't make sense to me is that you say you get this tightness of chest in the morning. But for the rest of the day, you have no problem vaping.
> 
> If you were vaping juices that give you a tight chest or were problematic for you, you would experience those problems at other times too.
> 
> So this tells me that it's something about you, not necessarily the vaping juices or gear.
> 
> Maybe your body is so used to the smoking that you manage that quite easily. But because the vaping is something new, your body has a problem with it in the morning, when perhaps your chest is tight just after you wake up.
> 
> Maybe @DoC has some pearls of wisdom to share for someone who wakes up with a tight chest and finds they can't easily vape but they can have a real cigarette. But then later in the day, they can vape without a problem.



@Silver That's also what confuses me - I have no problem at all during the day, I'm vaping the whole day (I work at home) and have no issues during the day or evening.

That could be it - I'm used to have a smoke in the morning and my body needs to adjust and get used to vaping and not smoking.
Or my body is still getting rid of all the toxins from all the years of smoking.


----------



## BumbleBee

@debslouw I've just caught up with this thread, at the beginning I didn't realise that you were still alternating between smoking and vaping. Well done on cutting back down to two a day! That is already very impressive.

I was a two pack a day smoker and also cut down to two smokes a day, the wake up smoke and the after work "treat". I could already feel a big difference. But I can promise you this, right here in black and white, a week after you've smoked your last cigarette and only vape you will see a much bigger difference, a massive one! It takes just one cigarette to coat your lungs and sinus passages with icky stuff. Please don't take this up wrong, I'm not in any way trying to force you into to quit, you need to get there on your own terms, I'm just sharing my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

This is interesting. Having a cigarette in the morning used to be the best day starter for me. But for some reason I don't Vape first thing in the morning, I first get done for work and then start vaping just before I leave the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Could it be that the first smoke with the coffee is just a habit, and now your head is making all things to get that, also dont get me wrong .. i use to love my pipe with my cuppa 

That was my treat .. espresso and a smoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

free3dom said:


> I have this problem too, to some degree - but it's getting better with time.
> 
> What I do is to just keep having coffee (or any other fluids) with small puffs of vape between them, until I feel comfortable with the vaping...and then it's full steam ahead (pun inteded)
> 
> This has kept me from smoking in the morning.
> 
> I'm sure you will get there eventually, as you genuinely seem to be trying everything, well done so far


Thank you @free3dom - I will also give that a try, I'm willing to try anything!

Thanks so much, really want to stop smoking and am trying my best. 
I know I will be able to stop once I have the early morning vape sorted.


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> @debslouw
> 
> If i may ask, maybe i missed that one
> 
> How long you been vaping now?


@kimbo I've been vaping since April this year


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> Could it be that the first smoke with the coffee is just a habit, and now your head is making all things to get that, also dont get me wrong .. i use to love my pipe with my cuppa
> 
> That was my treat .. espresso and a smoke


@kimbo yeah I'm starting to think that might be the problem.
Just hoping to get to the point where my chest doesn't feel like its in a vice grip in the morning...lol!


----------



## kimbo

debslouw said:


> @kimbo I've been vaping since April this year




You go gurl 

The mind is a funny thing, i come to realize it in the past ten years or so  That is the reason why i ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

debslouw said:


> @kimbo yeah I'm starting to think that might be the problem.
> Just hoping to get to the point where my chest doesn't feel like its in a vice grip in the morning...lol!



I know this is a hard one and i am sorry for asking this, can you try to maybe have that cup a bit later and see what it does?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

BumbleBee said:


> @debslouw I've just caught up with this thread, at the beginning I didn't realise that you were still alternating between smoking and vaping. Well done on cutting back down to two a day! That is already very impressive.
> 
> I was a two pack a day smoker and also cut down to two smokes a day, the wake up smoke and the after work "treat". I could already feel a big difference. But I can promise you this, right here in black and white, a week after you've smoked your last cigarette and only vape you will see a much bigger difference, a massive one! It takes just one cigarette to coat your lungs and sinus passages with icky stuff. Please don't take this up wrong, I'm not in any way trying to force you into to quit, you need to get there on your own terms, I'm just sharing my experience.



Thanks so much @BumbleBee - Thanks so much, alot of trying and determination to cut back so much! 
Shoo I didn't know just one smoke did that, that could be my problem in the morning.

Not taking it in the wrong way at all, I'm really appreciating all the help and advice from everyone.
It will probably be much better if I stop smoking stinkies completely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> You go gurl
> 
> The mind is a funny thing, i come to realize it in the past ten years or so  That is the reason why i ask


@kimbo Oh yeah the mind is a powerful and strange thing for sure. I've been smoking since 1997. Biggest mistake to start and hardest thing to stop, but vaping has sure made it a heck of alot easier! I have to keep reminding myself how bad smokes actually taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> I know this is a hard one and i am sorry for asking this, can you try to maybe have that cup a bit later and see what it does?


@kimbo - hmmm.. I get up at 5am and my husband leaves for work at 5:45am so we like to have a cup of coffee together before he leaves for work. but maybe I can try and not have a smoke and vape later when my chest doesn't feel so tight.


----------



## debslouw

Riddle said:


> This is interesting. Having a cigarette in the morning used to be the best day starter for me. But for some reason I don't Vape first thing in the morning, I first get done for work and then start vaping just before I leave the house.


I get up at 5am then make coffee, breakfast etc then go for a smoke and have coffee at 5:30 but can only vape from about 6:30am. Maybe I should just try not have a smoke at 5:30 and see what happens and if it will work that I can vape even earlier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

i tell you what, when you have your cup of coffee with your husband, put your smokes on the table were you can see them. Just tell yourself you will have a smoke in 5 minutes, when the 5 minutes is gone, tell yourself you will just wait another 5minutes and have one then. Or get bizzy with something so that you delay your smoke, but keep them in eye sight, so that you know they are there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> i tell you what, when you have your cup of coffee with your husband, put your smokes on the table were you can see them. Just tell yourself you will have a smoke in 5 minutes, when the 5 minutes is gone, tell yourself you will just wait another 5minutes and have one then. Or get bizzy with something so that you delay your smoke, but keep them in eye sight, so that you know they are there


@kimbo - sounds like a great idea - think I will definitely give that a try. Thanks a million


----------



## kimbo

Pleasure .. All the best to you @debslouw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> Pleasure .. All the best to you @debslouw


Thanks so much @kimbo - so much advice today from everyone not sure what to try first ...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dont stress yourself out about it though
25 to 2 is a great achievement
I say first try cut down to just 1 a day
And I agree with what @Andre said earlier, take your time. It will come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauritz

I have been vaping for around 5 years. This was on and off for a variety of reasons. I blame those early Evod type devices that broke ( battery failures ) after a few weeks of use and tanks that leaked out of the box ( oh ! how far we have come ).

That said I have not smoked a cigarette in 18 months , barring a drag here and there to confirm my convictions. While my morning cough is a thing of the past , I still wake up with a tight chest. Some mornings are worse than others. I still experience difficulty with the first few puffs in the morning. 

I mostly just push through as it normalizes within an hour or so. I have found that a higher vg/ lower nic juice does help the cause. a 3mg 80% vg juice gets me over the "just opened your eyes" cravings without killing my lungs but even then its not "normal".

My theory for this is that there is perhaps a build up of fluid in the lungs due to slower breathing and position during sleep. My theory is that the lungs are less able to expand leading to over saturation of the bronchiole from the vapour. 

I would recommend taking 5-10 slow and very deep breaths to stimulate normal lung operation. Then wait 15 minutes and try that vape. 

Even if this does not work , the increased oxygen will help you wake up quicker.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

My guess is this problem stems from an irritation in the throat due to mucous while laying in a sleep position for hours. For the last week my son has been coughing his lungs out every night, which begins soon after he puts his head down.

I would suggest trying two things, just for your own sake.

Use an extra pillow
Place a sliced raw onion near your bed.

Who knows, it could be a real simple solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Thank you soooooo much to everyone for the awesome tips and advice!! You guys are the BEST!

Sooooo I tried a few things this morning and I'm vaping at 5:30 and have not had a stinkie yet. Feeling a bit jittery but its only the first morning.
BUT I am vaping early. WOOOHOOOO!!

Had a tight chest this morning but was taking deep breaths while making coffee, breakfast etc.
Thank you to @bwbwings @Silver @Mauritz for that advice - it helps tremendously to take deep breaths in the morning.
Still have a slight tight chest but nothing near what it is normally. First few drags were a bit heavy but pushing through and it got easier.

@Mauritz taking the deep breaths helped for vaping and as you also mentioned definitely helped me feel more awake this time of the morning.

I tried my IPV2 on 7w and the nautilus mini on the smallest hole but didn't feel like much was coming through, so I tried it on 7.5 watts and the 2nd smallest hole which was a bit better but I think my juice is a bit to thick for the early morning.

I tried the menthol (12mg - 50%vg / 50% pg) in the e-smart and took small drags at first with deep breaths in-between which is helping alot so I'm actually vaping normally on that.

I also tried @bwbwings Sigelei at 9 watts with the nautilus mini with the Honey Badger juice (18mg) and that is also working and not so tight on my chest, I can vape that early morning too.

I also tried the advice of @kimbo - although I didn't put the smokes in front of me and tried not to have one - we didn't go outside and have our coffee (we only smoke stinkies outside and Vape inside) so with sitting inside and not going out the temptation to have a stinkie was not there and have not had one yet, by now I've usually had 2.

Like I said still feeling a bit jittery but I'm vaping 12mg at the moment and will soon be moving over to my usual 18mg fix.
Will also be trying out different juices for the early morning and experiment with what gives the better nicotine fix without killing my chest.
But the deep breaths makes it a million times better.

Sorry, I can't remember who mentioned about drinking coffee in-between but that has also helped.

So I tried alot more on the first morning than I thought I would be able to but its working.

Thanks a million times over to everyone that gave tips, hints and advice!! I really appreciate it so much!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Congrats @debslouw 
You are a champion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> Congrats @debslouw
> You are a champion!


Thanks so much @Silver


----------



## kimbo

debslouw said:


> Thank you soooooo much to everyone for the awesome tips and advice!! You guys are the BEST!
> 
> Sooooo I tried a few things this morning and I'm vaping at 5:30 and have not had a stinkie yet. Feeling a bit jittery but its only the first morning.
> BUT I am vaping early. WOOOHOOOO!!
> 
> Had a tight chest this morning but was taking deep breaths while making coffee, breakfast etc.
> Thank you to @bwbwings @Silver @Mauritz for that advice - it helps tremendously to take deep breaths in the morning.
> Still have a slight tight chest but nothing near what it is normally. First few drags were a bit heavy but pushing through and it got easier.
> 
> @Mauritz taking the deep breaths helped for vaping and as you also mentioned definitely helped me feel more awake this time of the morning.
> 
> I tried my IPV2 on 7w and the nautilus mini on the smallest hole but didn't feel like much was coming through, so I tried it on 7.5 watts and the 2nd smallest hole which was a bit better but I think my juice is a bit to thick for the early morning.
> 
> I tried the menthol (12mg - 50%vg / 50% pg) in the e-smart and took small drags at first with deep breaths in-between which is helping alot so I'm actually vaping normally on that.
> 
> I also tried @bwbwings Sigelei at 9 watts with the nautilus mini with the Honey Badger juice (18mg) and that is also working and not so tight on my chest, I can vape that early morning too.
> 
> I also tried the advice of @kimbo - although I didn't put the smokes in front of me and tried not to have one - we didn't go outside and have our coffee (we only smoke stinkies outside and Vape inside) so with sitting inside and not going out the temptation to have a stinkie was not there and have not had one yet, by now I've usually had 2.
> 
> Like I said still feeling a bit jittery but I'm vaping 12mg at the moment and will soon be moving over to my usual 18mg fix.
> Will also be trying out different juices for the early morning and experiment with what gives the better nicotine fix without killing my chest.
> But the deep breaths makes it a million times better.
> 
> Sorry, I can't remember who mentioned about drinking coffee in-between but that has also helped.
> 
> So I tried alot more on the first morning than I thought I would be able to but its working.
> 
> Thanks a million times over to everyone that gave tips, hints and advice!! I really appreciate it so much!



Proud of you 

Commitment like this can only be rewarded, your body thanks you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## debslouw

kimbo said:


> Proud of you
> 
> Commitment like this can only be rewarded, your body thanks you


Thanks so much @kimbo really means alot to me!
Oh yes! Think my body is happy I haven't had a stinky today, and think I will start feeling alot better after stopping stinkies completely!

@bwbwings are doing this together and both didn't have any stinkies this morning and are going to try not have one at all today.
We're definitely getting there after vaping for almost 7 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> Thanks so much @kimbo really means alot to me!
> Oh yes! Think my body is happy I haven't had a stinky today, and think I will start feeling alot better after stopping stinkies completely!
> 
> @bwbwings are doing this together and both didn't have any stinkies this morning and are going to try not have one at all today.
> We're definitely getting there after vaping for almost 7 months.



sounds like you are off to a good start today. ive been force vaping all morning in an attempt to get my lungs used to an early morning vape.
took a few toots when i woke up but that was pushing it. tried the coffee thing. seems to have eased it up a little. but its 2 hours later and im back to being a happy vaper now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Marzuq said:


> sounds like you are off to a good start today. ive been force vaping all morning in an attempt to get my lungs used to an early morning vape.
> took a few toots when i woke up but that was pushing it. tried the coffee thing. seems to have eased it up a little. but its 2 hours later and im back to being a happy vaper now


Thanks so much @Marzuq - Definitely, I'm so excited that all the advice worked on the first morning of trying.
Taking deep breaths first helps alot, still was a bit rough on the first few toots but also just pushed through and now I can vape early.
Will still take a bit of getting used to but I'm confident that after a while it will be easier.

That's awesome news for you that you are also trying and that its working! Well done to you too, that's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> Thanks so much @Marzuq - Definitely, I'm so excited that all the advice worked on the first morning of trying.
> Taking deep breaths first helps alot, still was a bit rough on the first few toots but also just pushed through and now I can vape early.
> Will still take a bit of getting used to but I'm confident that after a while it will be easier.
> 
> That's awesome news for you that you are also trying and that its working! Well done to you too, that's great!



i think what one of the guys said was spot on. some of the chemicals in stinkies numbs your lungs to some degree and thats what makes it easier to have a stinkie. honestly the 2 times i still crave a stinkie and have fallen pray to one was when i wake up first thing and then after supper. 
you have certainly crossed a hurdle this morning. 2 more mornings like that and you will have full control. best of luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

Marzuq said:


> i think what one of the guys said was spot on. some of the chemicals in stinkies numbs your lungs to some degree and thats what makes it easier to have a stinkie. honestly the 2 times i still crave a stinkie and have fallen pray to one was when i wake up first thing and then after supper.
> you have certainly crossed a hurdle this morning. 2 more mornings like that and you will have full control. best of luck



Absolutely, I think that is so true about the stinkies. Its not easy when you still crave a stinkie with certain things we did that we associate with having one, like with coffee, with a drink, after dinner. Someone told me a few years ago that he has stopped smoking for about 20 years and still craves a smoke when he has his coffee in the morning. I don't think there's anything wrong with falling prey to these situations, we're only human, but we get back up on the proverbial horse and try again.

I'm hoping so, that after 2 more days that it will be easier and not crave a stinkie. I think by not going outside this morning helped, so we did things differently so it made us not feel like having a smoke. Still had coffee but sat inside so it changes the habit slightly which helped alot.
Still craving a stinkie but just pick up my vape and remind myself how bad stinkies taste.

Thanks so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> Absolutely, I think that is so true about the stinkies. Its not easy when you still crave a stinkie with certain things we did that we associate with having one, like with coffee, with a drink, after dinner. Someone told me a few years ago that he has stopped smoking for about 20 years and still craves a smoke when he has his coffee in the morning. I don't think there's anything wrong with falling prey to these situations, we're only human, but we get back up on the proverbial horse and try again.
> 
> I'm hoping so, that after 2 more days that it will be easier and not crave a stinkie. I think by not going outside this morning helped, so we did things differently so it made us not feel like having a smoke. Still had coffee but sat inside so it changes the habit slightly which helped alot.
> Still craving a stinkie but just pick up my vape and remind myself how bad stinkies taste.
> 
> Thanks so much



yeah start a new routine. the old routine included a stinkie. so dnt mimic that routine and substitute it with your vape. change the routine completely.
in my experience tho. the second part of what you said.it becomes alot easier when you find you ADV. once i found that flavour that really is a match for me, everything became easier. Vapour Mountain - VM4. the one juice i didnt want to try as it was a tobacco blend (you cant really taste the tobacco in this juice) but this just pushed me over. and in combination with me reo. perfect match. ive had a whole range of gear. and the only one that works well for me with the reo. everything else is ok for a the occasional vape here n there.

find the combination that works for you. and start new routines. new habits. not to replace the old habits but to render them useless and obsolete instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just a thought @debslouw 

Even if you fell prey to your smoking craving three times a week and had three cigarettes, that would mean 3 cigs instead of 175 in a week (at 25 a day). In a week, thats less than 2% of what you were smoking

If I said to you a year ago you could quite easily go from 25 a day to 3 a week, you probably would have thought I was mad. 

Obviously I know you want to stop entirely and i am not saying you shouldn't try. It is great to know you have given up cigs completely. But even if it takes more time, don't be too stressed about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## debslouw

Marzuq said:


> yeah start a new routine. the old routine included a stinkie. so dnt mimic that routine and substitute it with your vape. change the routine completely.
> in my experience tho. the second part of what you said.it becomes alot easier when you find you ADV. once i found that flavour that really is a match for me, everything became easier. Vapour Mountain - VM4. the one juice i didnt want to try as it was a tobacco blend (you cant really taste the tobacco in this juice) but this just pushed me over. and in combination with me reo. perfect match. ive had a whole range of gear. and the only one that works well for me with the reo. everything else is ok for a the occasional vape here n there.
> 
> find the combination that works for you. and start new routines. new habits. not to replace the old habits but to render them useless and obsolete instead


It definitely has helped breaking routine, we stopped going for a stinkie after dinner for example, and I stopped going for one after lunch too.
The temptation is there but we have stopped ourselves from doing that. For the past 2-3 weeks I have had 2-3 stinkies a day and all of them early in the morning and then nothing till the next morning. Once I had one at about 3pm after vaping all day and could only get through half and couldn't handle the taste anymore, so everytime I crave one I remind myself they're yucky 

In the beginning of vaping we could only go about 45 min to an hour without a smoke, then became 1 1/2 then 2hrs etc. then it became almost 24 hrs, having one at 5:30 am, 2nd one at about 6am then nothing till 5:30am the next morning, to none today so far 

I have found my ADV, took some time but eventually found one that I love so much that it makes me not want a stinky - for me its the 18mg Devil in Disguise from Craft Vapour, absolutely love it! This juice pushed me over to going for long periods without going out for a stinkie.

The tobacco blends are not my fav's and the fruity ones get too sweet after a while. That's why this one is perfect for me. Tomorrow morning I'm going to try the Nilla custard from Sky blue - also very yummy vape 

So true what you say about having the right gear, after I got my IPV2 and nautilus mini I cut down drastically on stinkies. I was still stuck on 10 or so a day down to 2. I love my IPV and its a permanent fixture in my hand...lol!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Way to go @debslouw ... thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> Just a thought @debslouw
> 
> Even if you fell prey to your smoking craving three times a week and had three cigarettes, that would mean 3 cigs instead of 175 in a week (at 25 a day). In a week, thats less than 2% of what you were smoking
> 
> If I said to you a year ago you could quite easily go from 25 a day to 3 a week, you probably would have thought I was mad.
> 
> Obviously I know you want to stop entirely and i am not saying you shouldn't try. It is great to know you have given up cigs completely. But even if it takes more time, don't be too stressed about it.


Thanks so much @Silver 
That is so true, its MUCH less than what we used to smoke, its a significant change. There might still be days we might fall prey but then we start over again and keep trying till we don't have at all and stop for good!

I probably wouldn't have believed you, we have tried so many different things over the years and nothing has helped.
We did the Allen Carr thing and stopped for 4 days and started again, we tried cold turkey and that didn't last long, we tried nicorettes and that didn't help, we tried only having 10 a day but that only lasted during work hours and smoked a lot when we got home. I've read so many articles that say vaping doesn't stop smoking but they are soooo wrong - this is the ONLY thing that has helped and is still working. And we don't feel edgy and irritable and not eating everything in sight like you do when going cold turkey.

Definitely want to stop completely and are definitely doing much better than a couple of months ago.

Thanks so much for all your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> It definitely has helped breaking routine, we stopped going for a stinkie after dinner for example, and I stopped going for one after lunch too.
> The temptation is there but we have stopped ourselves from doing that. For the past 2-3 weeks I have had 2-3 stinkies a day and all of them early in the morning and then nothing till the next morning. Once I had one at about 3pm after vaping all day and could only get through half and couldn't handle the taste anymore, so everytime I crave one I remind myself they're yucky
> 
> In the beginning of vaping we could only go about 45 min to an hour without a smoke, then became 1 1/2 then 2hrs etc. then it became almost 24 hrs, having one at 5:30 am, 2nd one at about 6am then nothing till 5:30am the next morning, to none today so far
> 
> I have found my ADV, took some time but eventually found one that I love so much that it makes me not want a stinky - for me its the 18mg Devil in Disguise from Craft Vapour, absolutely love it! This juice pushed me over to going for long periods without going out for a stinkie.
> 
> The tobacco blends are not my fav's and the fruity ones get too sweet after a while. That's why this one is perfect for me. Tomorrow morning I'm going to try the Nilla custard from Sky blue - also very yummy vape
> 
> So true what you say about having the right gear, after I got my IPV2 and nautilus mini I cut down drastically on stinkies. I was still stuck on 10 or so a day down to 2. I love my IPV and its a permanent fixture in my hand...lol!



thats awesome. your just a stones throw away from 0 stinkies a day. i prefer the dessert style flavors too. custards are nice options.
we are holding thumbs for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

Andre said:


> Way to go @debslouw ... thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much @Andre  Determination definitely plays a big role and not giving up on trying to quit stinkies


----------



## debslouw

Marzuq said:


> thats awesome. your just a stones throw away from 0 stinkies a day. i prefer the dessert style flavors too. custards are nice options.
> we are holding thumbs for you.


@Marzuq Absolutely, so close I can smell it...lol 
Yeah I also prefer the dessert flavours, they're not so sweet and are awesome ADV.


----------



## Marzuq

debslouw said:


> @Marzuq Absolutely, so close I can smell it...lol
> Yeah I also prefer the dessert flavours, they're not so sweet and are awesome ADV.



im pretty sure we will see a thread from you in 'milestones reached' thread saying stinkies kicked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff @debslouw ! So glad your morning vape is better! 
I must say that being 2 wanting to quit completely can make it easier, but also very difficult. 
@debslouw and @bwbwings you can do it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## debslouw

Marzuq said:


> im pretty sure we will see a thread from you in 'milestones reached' thread saying stinkies kicked!


Definitely @Marzuq - think that's going to be very soon at this rate 
Sorting out the early morning problem has helped so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff @debslouw ! So glad your morning vape is better!
> I must say that being 2 wanting to quit completely can make it easier, but also very difficult.
> @debslouw and @bwbwings you can do it!!!


Thanks so much @TylerD I am SO glad too - was a problem for so long and glad I've got it sorted!
It absolutely helps being 2 trying to quit, we help motivate each other, and keep reminding each other of our end goal, to kick the bad stinkies habit for good!!  The next test will be being around people that smoke but I'm sure at this rate it will get easier to not crave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

debslouw said:


> Thanks so much @TylerD I am SO glad too - was a problem for so long and glad I've got it sorted!
> It absolutely helps being 2 trying to quit, we help motivate each other, and keep reminding each other of our end goal, to kick the bad stinkies habit for good!!  The next test will be being around people that smoke but I'm sure at this rate it will get easier to not crave.


If you go to people that smoke, just up that nicotine and vape like monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## debslouw

TylerD said:


> If you go to people that smoke, just up that nicotine and vape like monster!


@TylerD I think that's a brilliant idea, vape like a monster and don't put it down, just keep vaping like there's no tomorrow...lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Well done @debslouw 

Keep at it, giving up 100% is like a little hill in front of you...once you make it over the top it really is all downhill from there.

Just take it easy and don't be too hard on yourself, you will get there - especially now that you have created this thread to help motivate you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

free3dom said:


> Well done @debslouw
> 
> Keep at it, giving up 100% is like a little hill in front of you...once you make it over the top it really is all downhill from there.
> 
> Just take it easy and don't be too hard on yourself, you will get there - especially now that you have created this thread to help motivate you


Thank you so much @free3dom - I haven't had a stinkie since yesterday morning @ 6:30 am 
Definitely - this thread has helped in leaps and bounds, the support has been phenomenal and I appreciate it so much

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee

debslouw said:


> Thank you so much @free3dom - I haven't had a stinkie since yesterday morning @ 6:30 am
> Definitely - this thread has helped in leaps and bounds, the support has been phenomenal and I appreciate it so much


Well Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings

We made the day, our first day stinkie free  woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!! Now we know we can do it and it should be easier going forwards 

Thank you to everyone for the help and advice getting us to this point (Tips on devices, tips on juices, tips on vaping), we would not be at this point without the awesome advice and awesome people on this forum.

Everyone here ROCKS!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

@bwbwings & @debslouw - congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats guys, that is marvellous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

just an update : a cinnamon style juice is a definite NO for a early morn vape lol. cough cough!!! an hour later and its all good

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## bwbwings

Marzuq said:


> just an update : a cinnamon style juice is a definite NO for a early morn vape lol. cough cough!!! an hour later and its all good



Hey @Marzuq, I am quiet keen on cinnamon flavoured juices, can you recommend some?


----------



## Marzuq

bwbwings said:


> Hey @Marzuq, I am quiet keen on cinnamon flavoured juices, can you recommend some?


The best I have tried is he'll frozen over. It tastes like fireballs. Also give craft Vapour yellow submarine a go. It's a banana cinnamon flavour. Also quite good but does require a few weeks steeping time. If you are in the Cape town area you are most welcome to come sample mine before u commit to a purchase 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwbwings

Would love to but am in JHB :'( I have read up on Hell frozen over, is it as good as they say it is? 

I have a sample of Yellow sub, will give it a try this weekend, woohoo...hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Hell frozen over is what got me started on vaping. It's great. It's the exact vape replica of fireballs. I have wiggled my way in on a bulk purchase. When it happens I'll go halves with you. That's if it happens. Holding thumbs. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwbwings

Hey Marzuq, I am really grateful that you would do that but I cannot take your fav vape.  If you would be willing to part with a little (1 bottle) I would buy it and pay for delivery so I can try it out.


----------



## Marzuq

bwbwings said:


> Hey Marzuq, I am really grateful that you would do that but I cannot take your fav vape.  If you would be willing to part with a little (1 bottle) I would buy it and pay for delivery so I can try it out.


No stress Bro. Nothing set in stone as yet. I'm still waiting for them to confirm when they going to order. So I will just add the quantity you want to mine. I'll prob take 100ml bottle. But bare in mind that there is no way you can vape this juice everyday. I add it to my weekend list. Sunday buzz or so. 3ml in the reo and then go vm4 for the rest of the day. It's awesome to vape but too it's quite sweet too so imagine walking around with a fireball in your mouth all day. Also it's red hots they use and not the same cinnamon as in other cinnamon style juices. I reckon 100ml to last me like 10 months or so. So even if I parted with half I'd still be set for a long while Lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Ahhh, cool beans, we'll then see what we can do  Thank you so much, will be really cool to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

No prob anytime 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

bwbwings said:


> Hey @Marzuq, I am quiet keen on cinnamon flavoured juices, can you recommend some?



Hey @bwbwings - give Whirling Dervish a try too - from SubOhmVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Silver said:


> Hey @bwbwings - give Whirling Dervish a try too - from SubOhmVapor



Hey Silver, thanks for this, will take a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------

